
How to Test Every American for Covid-19 Every Day - James_Henry
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/08/how-to-test-every-american-for-covid-19-every-day/615217/
======
James_Henry
I am submitting this link somewhat in response to this article and discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24200337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24200337)

